# Mortal Kombat Trilogy on SNES Classic



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm not very experienced with emulation, so please excuse me if anything from this thread sounds a bit idiotic.

Alright, so I'm trying to get SOME sort of version of Mortal Kombat Trilogy working on my SNES Mini. I obtained an N64 rom for the MKTrilogy and got it working on the SNES, but it had too much controller latency and lag for my tasting. 

I saw this article on Reddit saying that the PlayStation version of the game runs "like a charm." I tried, er, "searching" for a PlayStation rom, but most of them consisted of zip files filled with 300 megabytes worth of .bin files. I don't have that much space on my SNES Mini, and I'm not very familiar with PS emulation because I've never really been interested in any of the Playstations. Is there something I'm supposed to do with these bin files? Do I use just one of them?

The other thing I tried doing was putting a patch on my Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3 rom.

https://www.romhacking.net/hacks/1059/

So, I tried using the Delta Patcher that was recommended, and it didn't really work. The patch didn't go with the rom I had, giving me an xd3_invalid_input error. I kept *cough* "searching" for different roms until realizing that I need a Sega Genesis rom. I tried different Genesis roms but none of them worked. Eventually, I found a single rom that was successfully patched, so I also patched the +tracks patch and added it onto my SNES Mini. I installed the Genesis Plus GX Retroarch Core onto my SNES and added the little --retroarch part at the end of the command line of the newly patched rom. After all that shit, the emulator loaded up before simply loading me back onto the home menu of the SNES Mini. It didn't even get past a black screen. Am I doing something wrong??

So, yeah. I could really use some help. Thanks for reading!


----------

